
Big Macs vs. the Naked Chef (2001) - RcouF1uZ4gsC
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/01/18/big-macs-vs-the-naked-chef/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
The discussion about
Agile([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22969533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22969533))
brought this article to my mind.

